# Wanting (to foster) a baby but fears



## Amber3

We live in a western European country and consider starting the process to foster. We have been told we can probably foster a baby and it is usually long term. All this sounds good since we long for a 3rd child. We already have 2 adopted daughters and one of those have special needs and here is my concern. Filling out the form I came to the point where you have to cross out what you could imagine accepting. And it was just one long scary list mentioning alcohol and drug exposure, violence, sexual molestation, and the list just goes on and on with such scary points. I just feel like I want a third child but I can't handle one more with special needs. I wonder if this means I should give up on the idea all together or are there also foster babies who will not have so many problems etc??? 
:shrug:


----------



## Sac555

Dear OP,
I would think it'd be fine to request a non-special needs child. So many kids out there need homes ! Of course most may have some emotional setbacks but hopefully they will flourish in your loving home! My parents took in foster kids my whole childhood and we didn't have any special needs kids. Lots of obviously broken homes, and disfunctional families..but that's where you come in!


----------

